# Cycle Monkey?



## dacosta (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone knows what happened to Cycle Monkey? I contacted them 1 month ago (I originally purchased my hub from them) and arranged to ship them my wheel. Since then they are not picking up the phone, returning my voicemail, or email. Their websight apears to be hacked too.

Anyone local that knows if they are still in business? 

Thanks


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Received a publicity mail yesterday , so they're alive.
At least , their TI guy is


----------



## dacosta (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks fokof

Yeah I got that same email too. I replied to that advertisement and got a response saying that they are currently under staffed and will get back to me.

Doesn't look like I'll be getting back my Rolhoff anytime soon.

Dan


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

My mechanic and my LBS used to be their wheel builder. One day he got into a motorcycle accident, and they just let him go. I like the stuff they have to offer, but I can't support an organization that treats their employees that way.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

I chatted with Neil today. He's having some site problems and in the midst of a staff shortage. Business as usual -- which is to say, very busy -- otherwise.


----------



## MonkeyWrench (Feb 7, 2006)

buell said:


> My mechanic and my LBS used to be their wheel builder. One day he got into a motorcycle accident, and they just let him go. I like the stuff they have to offer, but I can't support an organization that treats their employees that way.


Apologies to anyone inconvenienced by our current slow response times. No denying that we are struggling to keep up right now with the recent loss of key staff members, but painting the picture of an unethical employer is not cool. Please check your facts before posting on the web. :nono:


----------



## MonkeyWrench (Feb 7, 2006)

dacosta said:


> Their website appears to be hacked too.


Got the site swept for bugs and got some malware removed. Please let us know if the issues come up again.

We will contact you directly about your hub.


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

MonkeyWrench said:


> Apologies to anyone inconvenienced by our current slow response times. No denying that we are struggling to keep up right now with the recent loss of key staff members, but painting the picture of an unethical employer is not cool. Please check your facts before posting on the web. :nono:


California is an at will employment state. I wouldn't/didn't say what you did was unethical exactly, assuming my understanding is even correct. I'm just saying I don't want to support it.


----------



## MonkeyWrench (Feb 7, 2006)

buell said:


> California is an at will employment state. I wouldn't/didn't say what you did was unethical exactly, assuming my understanding is even correct. I'm just saying I don't want to support it.


Fair enough. I will say 100% that the motorcycle accident had absolutely nothing to do with employment status. We all felt super bad about the accident and were glad that the injuries were not more severe given the circumstances. If the timing of the two events seemed linked it was purely coincidental.


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

MonkeyWrench said:


> Fair enough. I will say 100% that the motorcycle accident had absolutely nothing to do with employment status. We all felt super bad about the accident and were glad that the injuries were not more severe given the circumstances. If the timing of the two events seemed linked it was purely coincidental.


I can accept that.


----------

